
Joscha Bach on GPT-3 and humans - tosh
https://twitter.com/Plinz/status/1286528796393275392
======
BruceEel
Interesting. It seems to me that a lot of effort if being put into figuring
out how far "as if" can take us, rather than doing better than "as if".

